# 93237 VS 93228 Cardiac monitoring



## sandyfern (Mar 25, 2009)

Does anyone have any guidance for billing for cardiac monitoring code 93237 ?
What about code 93228?
Sandy Rieckman
Grand Rapids Michigan


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 25, 2009)

hello,

93228 is a new 2009 code for MCT monitors.  It is for monitors such as Lifestar, Lifewatch and ACT.  In 2007 we were instructed to use 93237 to report daily transmissions and interpretations of these MCT monitors. 93237 does not accurately describe the MCT monitors but there were no other codes available until now. So depending on the type of monitor you are using will determine which code to use.

I hope this answers your questions,

Dee


----------

